

The Value in Wowing Your Customers - bedris
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/03/the_value_in_wowing_your_customers.html

======
cdvonstinkpot
I've read books on this subject, most notably, 'Free Prize Inside' by Seth
Godin- a perfect sequel addressing 'the how', to the book about 'the why' to
be remarkable: 'Purple Cow'.

Whenever I read on the subject it gets me to thinking about how my particular
company might go about implementing practices & policies which encourage such
exceptional customer experiences.

What I've come up with so far, is to invest in developing services that could
be sold as 'add-ons', but which exist only to be offered as bonuses to
customers when the time is ripe to affect & influence their opinion of us &
the value we offer.

Of course, I aim to hire employees who will seek opportunities to go the extra
mile, as do those in this article, but I also aim to empower them to& create a
company culture that encourages such actions, and thus can be constantly
innovating on the subject of customer satisfaction. In fact, our values
statement says 'Our clients must be enthusiastically satisfied all the time',
and our culture will hopefully facilitate that.

Seth Godin's book 'Free Prize Inside' covers the topic of employee involvement
in this regard quite well, and I encourage anyone who finds themself inspired
by this HN post to buy, read & give that book to an employee.

